# Had to share...LOL



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I have had NO LUCK finding a trailer...I have called on 4 just yesterday and they were sold and the one I really wanted someone was coming to look at it before I could....I am so bummed, I HAVE to find one, and I know I will, but I needed it before tomorrow!

Tomorrow is the health certificate/tagging for all 4-H/FFA goats, and the other locations may not have a vet for health cert.

So here was my alternate solution. :laugh: :ROFL:

Lyrica, Star, SP and Wysteria <Cupcake Sparkles is inside too!>









Of course after I clean my SUV out I won't be :ROFL: I'll be :tears: haha....I have about 4 tarps down, and we'll put bedding. Laid the back seats down so there is plenty of room - my son will come with me and help, my girls will stay home and watch the new babies.

Wysteria was not complaining...she was more interested in the back windshield wiper...lol









I have a medium size dog crate I'll put in there, because Star tries to beat everyone up except her buddy SP. So they should fit in that.

Afterwards, we managed a few pics before my camera battery died.

Lyrica, Jessica, Cupcake Sparkles, Wysteria, Marissa, SP, James and Star.









Marissa is just a riot....she can never be serious in a picture :laugh: 









Marissa is actually showing Cupcake Sparkles 
Jessica is showing Wysteria and SP
James is showing Lyrica and Star


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Adorable kids, both humans and goats. :wink: I love the picture of the backs of all the goats. LOL! That is priceless.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

hEHEHE cute.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

A friend of mine swears that if you tape down their tail the does will not go pee in the car. She raises Nubians and says that is how she transports her does in a pinch. :scratch: I have never tried this before as I just use a huge dog crate if I don't have our truck. Who knows maybe she is on to something. 

Good Luck ~ Great photos by the way, love 'em. :hi5:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Great pictures! Yeah goats in the SUV...that's how we we transport.
My husband and I feel like we know your family! :hi5:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is hilarious! At least you can keep a good eye on them all! I love Marissa's face in the pictures, too cute lol. Your doelings are looking really really good too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was surprised how well they behaved, I was expecting a LOT of screaming, fighting, etc. they just stood there like...what's next? But then Star started butting - she's the bully and the oldest. 
So... today when we take them Star and her buddy SP will be in a wire dog cage that I have. We'll probably be gone for a few hours, this health cert/tagging site is very popular, and last year there were at least 20-30 vehicles in line, and many had 3-10 animals! 
I hope to get there an hour early so we aren't way back in the line.

The kids first show will probably be June 19th, so I am sure we will have some kind of trailer by then. BUT, I want to start taking the girls over to the fairgrounds to walk them and get them used to being away from home <and mama's too!>, it really helped last year, and the doelings we took last year LOVED their little trips over to the fairgrounds 

Thanks so much for the kind comments Maggie! The kids have so much fun with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it... :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! Hopefully we'll have a trailer soon though...otherwise somebody will have to ride on the hood LOL!!! 
I just hauled some hay in it, so it needs cleaned out anyway, so I won't cry about that! 
We're leaving in about a half hour or so, want to be there a little over an hour early so we aren't in the back of the line. It's nearly an hour drive. Going to be a long afternoon...we've got grain, water and some of the clover hay they like, so hopefully that will help the 'waiting game.'


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:slapfloor: Love the pics -- especially the one with all their tails showing! Your children are adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are looking good. I still love lyrica. I think she is looking AWESOME. Good luck with her James. I think you all should do pretty well this year. Good luck in your trailer hunt.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger! Lyrica is a sweetie  I wish she'd get more width to her/fill out around the hips. I know she will, she's just long bodied and the rest of her hasn't caught up yet. She was also very late to start eating grain, whereas Wysteria is a super piggy!

Here's a long post if anyone cares to hear about our trip...haha...

The trip went great! We left around 12:40pm, We were 2nd in line, so we didn't have a long wait behind those who had trailers full of animals. WHEW. 
Star and SP rode in the dog crate, and Cupcake Sparkles, Wysteria and Lyrica stayed towards the back near the crate.
When we got there, they were all resting, then ate grain like they were starving to death LOL 
Cupcake Sparkles had to have a tag put in her ear in order for my 5yo to show her in showmanship since she is not registered. I expected her to pull back from me and she jumped at me LOL She's fine, but whew, attack of the 55lb. 2 month goat!

Once we were back on the road, Lyrica, Wysteria and Cupcake Sparkles were up behind the back of our seats - Lyrica was content watching the portable dvd player with my son, and Wysteria was right between our seats checking out the windshield view, she tried to sneak up in the front seat but ummm..no. LOL

We stopped at McDonalds to use the bathroom <bathrooms at the fairgrounds were locked!>, and instantly two men next to us spot the goats through the open backseat windows, and we started chatting.
Use the bathroom one at a time so the girls aren't alone to wreck havoc in the SUV. We decide to get something to eat at the drivethru.
Well, there were two teenage girls working the window where you pay, and one suddenly said 'You got goats in your car!' LOL The other girl seemed too 'girly' for that notion, her expression was priceless more than offending, and the girl who said that was so happy to see them 

My son and I both had a laugh from that.

We got into Lexington which is just east of our house, and there was a ton of traffic. At the stop lights, I'd notice out the corner of my eye people in other cars looking and pointing and smiling at the 3 girls....it was soooo funny.

When we arrived at home around 4:45pm, I opened the back hatch, and decided to let them come out on their own. As soon as they heard their mama's they wanted out, well except Wysteria who seemed content where she had decided to lay down. Finally she got out. It was quite a nursing reunion of mother and daughters LOL

Then to make the story longer...

Around 6:45pm we fed everyone before it decided to rain. I fed Star and Sp and they were content in their stall.
Went to the creep feeder to freshen up the other 3 girls feed, and then fed the mama's. As I was standing there watching the mama's, my oldest daughter said Lyrica wasn't acting right. I look over and she's standing there with her nose in the feeder. But not eating. She'd sniff over the grain, then just stand there. I thought 'ought oh' She wasn't really responding to me when I was talking/clapping my hands at her, she was just kind of softly swaying side to side a bit...so I went inside...touched her and she looked up at me.

SHE WAS ASLEEP LOL!!!! :laugh: :ROFL:

I cuddled with her for a moment, then she immediately layed down and fell asleep.

The end. :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All those pics are just priceless! What a neat adventure too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love them!!!! They're all soooo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!!!! that is how we get to shows! all the goats in our mini van! LOL! we are hoping to get a trailer by next year...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We tag all of our kids. Since we don't register ours I have never bought a tattoo gun. At our weigh in you can stand in a long line and have them tattoo your goat or you can be like me and go to the sheep side and have them tagged. I think we are the only family that gets their goats tagged but it is so quick and I think less painful then a tattoo in each ear. I am glad it went smoothly for you guys. Now that your son has seen that girls love goats you better watch him because he may use them to pick girls up LOL.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Roger! I'll have to remember that with the girls, haha! Here in KY they have a list of 'tagging' sites, and any market or commercial animals have to have what is called a KUIP tag put in their ear. The tags are specially made so that the piece of flesh/skin is pushed out where it can be collected into an envelope and they test the DNA on all animals. 
They also have to have their Scrapie tag or they can't get a KUIP tag.
Any breeding stock animals have to have their scrapie tag, and tattoo's before the vet will do a health certficate for them.

So they are much more picky here  Your goats have to be registered stock, market animals, or sometimes they have a commercial doe class at some of the fairs. 
Marissa is only using Cupcake Sparkles in showmanship, we didn't register her. I just hope she can handle her, she's sooo big, and she can't really set her up with out help, and they prefer the kids to show without help. Tomorrow we hope to get out and work with them, rained all day/evening here so couldn't do anything.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

This entire thread has me rolling. :ROFL: 
Thanks for the laugh. 
Your girls look so cute in the suv. They all are awesome kids!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Love them. Adorable.


----------



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

Love your pictures and goats. Looks like some of the trips I take in my SUV. They sure look clean!! Well stacked beauties.


----------

